# Google Nik Collections now free, should I install in Lightroom



## wtlloyd (Mar 24, 2016)

Well, I'm a little hazy on this - I avoid going outside of Lightroom as much as possible. 
Downloaded the newly free Nik Collections. I've no previous experience with them. There are two options presented for install, either to Photoshop or Lightroom. Should I install to either, or both?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 24, 2016)

Install in both. You don't have to use it...


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 24, 2016)

Install to both.
One advantage with Photoshop is that you can apply NIK as a 'Smart' Filter to a Smart Object layer. Hence any adjustments are forever available if image is saved with layers (tiff or psd)


----------



## clee01l (Mar 24, 2016)

AFAIK, the Nik Collection has not been updated since Google bought Nik (2009?).  For those of us that paid Google $150, thanks. 
I've since migrated to a more suitable product On1's Photo10


----------



## Ian.B (Mar 24, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Install in both. You don't have to use it...


My feelings also . 

I got them when google offered the same deal a few years ago. Don't use them much but handy to have imo


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 25, 2016)

thanks, folks. I'll install in both. Don't know how much I'll use it, which is why I never _paid _for it, but I'm sure to play with it if it's free...


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm quite a fan of Silver Efex Pro, partly because of B&W and partly because I've always felt it's a really well-designed application. 

I don't think SFX produces better B&W images, but a different tool makes you make different creative decisions and sometimes you'll prefer the result from SFX over Lr, and vice versa.

As far as it being well-designed, the one thing it gets wrong is that setting the Color Filter isn't obviously the first thing you do. I'd recommend you always visit this panel first. Secondly, learn how to use control points both to adjust specific areas and to place extra control points to protect nearby areas. Third, if you also have Photoshop, the best workflow is Lr > PS as a Smart Object -> SFX. This "smart filter" method allows you to revisit and fine tune your SFX work afterwards by double clicking the smart filter - all its adjustments remain editable.

John


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 25, 2016)

I agree SFX is definitely the best of the tools in the NIK collection.


----------



## DMartin (Mar 25, 2016)

Really glad to see that someone has already asked the question about Nik Collection that was on my mind.  As a not-very-intensive and newbie LR6 user, I have installed 1 or 2 useful plugins/presets, but I don't want to bloat LR with something that is of little use.  Could ssomeone advise if any of the Nik Collection is really worth installing?  FWIW, most of what I do are simple adjustments, some graduated filter fixes, cropping, plus quite a bit of panorama and HDR - currently at my 'experimental' stage ... so advice appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## clee01l (Mar 26, 2016)

DMartin said:


> Really glad to see that someone has already asked the question about Nik Collection that was on my mind.  As a not-very-intensive and newbie LR6 user, I have installed 1 or 2 useful plugins/presets, but I don't want to bloat LR with something that is of little use.  Could ssomeone advise if any of the Nik Collection is really worth installing?  FWIW, most of what I do are simple adjustments, some graduated filter fixes, cropping, plus quite a bit of panorama and HDR - currently at my 'experimental' stage ... so advice appreciated. Thanks.


You don't "bloat" LR by adding presets.  For NIX, these are simple instructions to invoke the Edit-In function and call the NIK software tools.  If you install it and use it once and never use it again, the only impact to LR is a tiny bit of data that tells LR where to find the NIK program and how the prepare the intermediate file that will be created and passed to the program.


----------



## RBH (Mar 26, 2016)

johnbeardy said:


> I'm quite a fan of Silver Efex Pro, partly because of B&W and partly because I've always felt it's a really well-designed application.
> 
> I don't think SFX produces better B&W images, but a different tool makes you make different creative decisions and sometimes you'll prefer the result from SFX over Lr, and vice versa.
> 
> ...



Stupid question I know but just how do you import an image from Lightroom into Photoshop as a Smart Object? 

--Ron


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 26, 2016)

Sometimes, simply going through all menus in Lightroom will answer questions like that. You select the image, choose the menu 'Edit in' and then 'Open as smart object in Photoshop'.


----------



## RBH (Mar 26, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Sometimes, simply going through all menus in Lightroom will answer questions like that. You select the image, choose the menu 'Edit in' and then 'Open as smart object in Photoshop'.



Thanks, Johan. I figured it was something simple, and since you mentioned it, I seem to remember seeing the command. Thanks again. I appreciate it. 

--Ron


----------

